# No Picture from XBox 360 Component Cable?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a 360 today, and am using the MS supplied HD Component Cable to hook it up to my 1080P 32" LCD TV.

However, when I flick the switch to 'HDTV' and select the appropriate input on my TV, the TV cannot pick up a signal.

I know that the Component Input works as I used it with my Wii, and the Composite connection on the HD Cable works, so I know it's not the connection at the XBox end...

Any ideas please??

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

What have you set the HD output to in the Xbox, try 720p to start with.
Does the TV auto detect the HD resolutions?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rinns said:


> What have you set the HD output to in the Xbox, try 720p to start with.
> Does the TV auto detect the HD resolutions?


It has done in the past, but I haven't used the Component input very much.

I'll give 720P a blast now and let you know how I get on :thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907605


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That did the trick! Thank you!!

Worked on 720P, but only after resetting it, then changed up to 1080P and all is well!!

Thank you


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I wiped the data on the HDD but left the resolution as it was, my TV is only 720P or 1080i so it would have been set to one of them . Strange that yours didnt pick it up though.

Managed to get an hour to clean the BM, it was looking a tad dirty but after a snow foam x 2 and bilberry on the wheels it came up ok. not perfect but what do you expect in an hour.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one 

Did you have any luck with that scuff?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Ran out of time, it will have to wait until Saturday now. The joys of dark winter evenings and all that. I'm sure it will come off better than it has leaving a few scratches. I might use 101 on the black marker my son has left on the wooden floor though !!

thanks for the samples, you could have stayed and helped clean the car though!!!!!:thumb:


----------

